# Walking Catfish



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2008)

Tampabays10.com | Tampa, St. Petersburg, Clearwater | Walking cat fish on the move across Bay area (July 17, 2008)


----------



## Seb (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey!

What you doing watching our TV from down here? 

Those walking catfish are creepy.


----------



## govols (Jul 17, 2008)

Makes them easier to catch.


----------

